# Plaster removal from Concrete Floor



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

ddave23 said:


> We are finishing our basement and the walls have been skim coated with vaneer plaster.
> We have plaster splatter all over the concrete floor which we plan to stain.
> We have scrubbed the floor with water and a stiff brush, but the plaster is not going anywhere. The floor is not sealed.
> 
> ...


----------

